# estopim curto



## Cecília Meloni

Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión en español para esto. La persona que tiene "estopim curto" no tiene mucha paciencia en las discusiones, no se preocupa en oír a los otros, es explosiva en sus reacciones. La palabra "estopim" en portugués es un accesorio explosivo que transmite la llama para la ignición. No sé si me explico bien.


----------



## Mangato

Estopim por lo que indicas es el fulminante. Una persona así sería de gatillo rápido. El gatillo es la palanca de disparo de algunas armas de fuego.

ejemplos


----------



## Vanda

Gato, este gatillo dá a ideia duma pessoa que explode/fica nervoso/briga à-toa, por qualquer motivo?


----------



## Mangato

Sim, assim é. Primeiro dispara e depois aponta. Faz e diz as coisas sem se encomendar nem a Deus nem ao Diabo.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Sim, assim é. Primeiro dispara e depois aponta.


 
Fiquei com a mesma dúvida da Vanda, Mangato. Também temos a expressão _'ser de gatilho rápido/ rápido de gatilho'_ em Portugal, mas creio que é mais para as pessoas que têm reacções mais precipitadas que o vulgar. Ou seja, enquanto uma pessoa '_normal_', digamos assim, leva algum tempo a reagir e entretanto vai procurando solucionar o problema por outras vias, o _'gatilho rápido_' recorre logo a uma solução drástica. (Por vezes, felizmente não muitas, e num sentido mais literal, também se aplica aos agentes policiais que recorrem precipitadamente ao uso das armas de fogo ou à força quando podiam recorrer a outros meios.)
O _'estopim curto'_ (ou _'rastilho curto'_ como dizemos em Portugal), por seu lado e como diz a Vanda, é uma pessoa que '_explode_' facilmente, que se enerva ou que briga pelo mais pequeno motivo, habitualmente fútil, diferentemente do _'gatilho rápido_', que até tem razões válidas para agir, só que descarta logo o recurso a meios menos agressivos. Dito doutro modo, o primeiro age com razão, mas precipitadamente, enquanto o segundo age sem razão nenhuma ou _'por dá cá aquela palha' _(por um motivo fútil).
O rastilho ou estopim, literalmente, é o fio de pólvora ou o cordão detonante que tem de ser completamente queimado até atingir o explosivo e detoná-lo, dando tempo para a pessoa se proteger. Já o fulminante, para nós, serve também para desencadear a explosão, mas está em contacto directo com a carga e a explosão é imediata. Por isso dizemos que a pessoa é de _'rastilho curto',_ porque leva muito pouco tempo a '_explodir_'.


----------



## almufadado

As pessoas de "estopim curto" em Portugal em "geral "fervem em pouca água" porque têm o "pavio curto".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Cecília Meloni said:


> Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión en español para esto. La persona que tiene "estopim curto" no tiene mucha paciencia en las discusiones, no se preocupa en oír a los otros, es explosiva en sus reacciones. La palabra "estopim" en portugués es un accesorio explosivo que transmite la llama para la ignición. No sé si me explico bien.


Yo conocí a una persona de apodo "fosforito". Ardía rápido...


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Fiquei com a mesma dúvida da Vanda, Mangato. Também temos a expressão _'ser de gatilho rápido/ rápido de gatilho'_ em Portugal, mas creio que é mais para as pessoas que têm reacções mais precipitadas que o vulgar. Ou seja, enquanto uma pessoa '_normal_', digamos assim, leva algum tempo a reagir e entretanto vai procurando solucionar o problema por outras vias, o _'gatilho rápido_' recorre logo a uma solução drástica. (Por vezes, felizmente não muitas, e num sentido mais literal, também se aplica aos agentes policiais que recorrem precipitadamente ao uso das armas de fogo ou à força quando podiam recorrer a outros meios.)
> O _'estopim curto'_ (ou _'rastilho curto'_ como dizemos em Portugal), por seu lado e como diz a Vanda, é uma pessoa que '_explode_' facilmente, que se enerva ou que briga pelo mais pequeno motivo, habitualmente fútil, diferentemente do _'gatilho rápido_', que até tem razões válidas para agir, só que descarta logo o recurso a meios menos agressivos. Dito doutro modo, o primeiro age com razão, mas precipitadamente, enquanto o segundo age sem razão nenhuma ou _'por dá cá aquela palha' _(por um motivo fútil).
> O rastilho ou estopim, literalmente, é o fio de pólvora ou o cordão detonante que tem de ser completamente queimado até atingir o explosivo e detoná-lo, dando tempo para a pessoa se proteger. Já o fulminante, para nós, serve também para desencadear a explosão, mas está em contacto directo com a carga e a explosão é imediata. Por isso dizemos que a pessoa é de _'rastilho curto',_ porque leva muito pouco tempo a '_explodir_'.


 
Obrigado Carfer: Aqui de *gatillo rápido*, também *rápido de gatillo*, pode ter diversas signficações dependendo do contexto

- Pessoa irreflexiva e impaciente
- Sujeito violento e brigante, que não aguenta, que explode por _"un quítame allá esa paja"_
- Pessoa muito rápida de reflexos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## coquis14

Creo que podrías decir que es una persona que "se saca de quicio fácilmente".

Saludos


----------



## Esplandiano

Cecília Meloni said:


> Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión en español para esto. La persona que tiene "estopim curto" no tiene mucha paciencia en las discusiones, no se preocupa en oír a los otros, es explosiva en sus reacciones. La palabra "estopim" en portugués es un accesorio explosivo que transmite la llama para la ignición. No sé si me explico bien.



Na Argentina dizemos que uma pessoa "es de mecha corta" ou "tiene mecha corta". Também é comum dizer que é "leche hervida" (leite fervido).
Acho que dizer "de mecha corta" é exatamente o mesmo que "estopim curto".


----------



## willy2008

Solo para agregar una mas a las de Esplandiano,* persona de pocas pulgas.*


----------



## Jaén

Esplandiano said:


> Na Argentina dizemos que uma pessoa "es de mecha corta" ou "tiene mecha corta". Também é comum dizer que é "leche hervida" (leite fervido).
> Acho que dizer "de mecha corta" é exatamente o mesmo que "estopim curto".


En México decimos "*pabilo corto*".

Cuando una persona explota fácilmente, se le acaba la paciencia fácilmente, decimos que es una persona de *pabilo corto*.



willy2008 said:


> Solo para agregar una mas a las de Esplandiano,* persona de pocas pulgas.*


No sé si es lo mismo.

Yo entiendo que alguien "de pocas pulgas" sería una persona poco sociable, no necesariamente de pabilo corto.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, é mais comum se dizer "pavio curto".

_Estopim_ era mais usado (sem adjetivos) para aquela mulher deslumbrante que, quando adentrava um ambiente, fazia o coração dos homens explodir. Acho que não se usa mais, coisa de velho.


----------



## Jaén

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, pelo menos aqui no Rio de Janeiro, é mais comum se dizer "pavio curto".
> 
> _Estopim_ era mais usado (sem adjetivos) para aquela mulher deslumbrante que, quando adentrava um ambiente, fazia o coração dos homens explodir. Acho que não se usa mais, coisa de velho.


Sim, deve ser coisa de velho 

Mas não é porque eu seja novo e sim porque moro no Brasil há 21 anos e nunca ouvi "estopim" com esse sentido que você diz, apenas com o sentido de ser o início de uma ação violenta, como uma briga ou uma guerra.


----------



## Pangaré

Aqui no Rio grande do Sul é "pavio curto".


----------



## Jaén

Pangaré said:


> Aqui no Rio grande do Sul é "pavio curto".


É o que mais escuto aqui em São Paulo, também.


----------

